# Nurse Ziva



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Yesterday morning I got up with badly pinched nerves in my neck and back (I have major back issues) which caused me to be very dizzy, also was just freezing all day, possibly a bugaboo in conjunction with the neck and back pain. Well we live in Southwest Florida and although it's been unseasonably cool here it was a sunny day in the 60's but I just could not
get warm. So I was bundled up and wrapped up in a fluffy comforter and even had one of those microwaveable heat packs on me...... the part I thought you would all get a kick out of was my Nurse Ziva who provided
mom with additional warmth and much needed TLC!


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Amazing picture


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww. It warms my heart to see this picture.  Get well soon.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the get well... I'm feeling much better... must have been a 24 hour type bug. However, now I think the roles will be reversed as I will 
get to be nurse maid to Miss Ziva tomorrow. She is going to her Vet's tomorrow morning to be spayed. I took her off island this morning to the Vet's office just as a dry run so to speak. Went in and just sat in the waiting room for her to feel comfortable. While we were there one of the assistants came out and just sat on the floor and played with her and let Ziva climb all over her. Since I happened to be there before their appts. started arriving they decided to go ahead and draw blood so we have that much done ahead of time. I think I'm going to have my work cut out for me trying to keep her calm the next several days, no stretching as in "counter surfing", no jumping and running..... uhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah right - it's an 8 month old Vizsla for crying out loud.... those things encompass what they live for!  Glad we took her to the big dog park yesterday for a couple hours and this morning we also have already walked our island's business district greeting all the restaurant and shop owners we know. So she's had a big day today and I will probably walk her across to the beach this afternoon so all this exercise is going to have to suffice for a while.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Glad you are feeling better and hopefuly Ziva will do well. That picture is unbelievable. She is so photogenic. What a ham!


----------

